# Shop made air scrubber



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Well I finally got around to making and hanging my shop made air scrubber. I had bought the filters over a year ago. Don't have time for much these days it seems.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Ttharp said:


> Well I finally got around to making and hanging my shop made air scrubber. I had bought the filters over a year ago. Don't have time for much these days it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79742


How in the world did you get that up there? It was a challenge getting mine up to the ceiling and it's only 8' high. 
Charlie


----------



## Lilblee (Sep 5, 2013)

Did you not see the big ole forklift Chipper? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Ttharp: what's the functional benefit of the scrubber?
While I don't need a patent-application style of description,
knowing how it might possibly be useful would be nice.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice job but it looks fairly large in size. I'm not saying its a bad thing, just an observation.

What size is it? Dimensions/HP

What filter are you using? Regular HEPA type AC filter or special job specific? The air filtration filters for commercial units are quite different then the AC style filters.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Robson Valley said:


> Ttharp: what's the functional benefit of the scrubber?
> While I don't need a patent-application style of description,
> knowing how it might possibly be useful would be nice.


Actually I didn't  That would explain it.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Robson Valley said:


> Ttharp: what's the functional benefit of the scrubber?
> While I don't need a patent-application style of description,
> knowing how it might possibly be useful would be nice.


air filters (scrubbers) filter the air of dust particles that pass through a shop's dust collection system filter and back into the shop. these exteremly fine particles are thought to be as bad, or worse, than other larger dust particles. by encouraging shop air to pass through the scrubber, internal filters remove these particles and clean the air. 

short term, something like this works well and is better than nothing if budget doesn't provide for a manufactured air filter.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you. I will build the simple fan model as shown. As a carver, I run my TS 3 or 4 times a year to make a stock of birch carving blanks (kitchen prep spoons, sticks & forks.) Skirt on the TS and ShopVac hose under that. Not enough. Otherwise, I can't get a 1/2" x 2" chip up my nose.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have 2 of the box fans with furnace filters on the input and they remove a lot of dust, inexpensive, easy to assemble & work well!


----------

